# Xtrail T30 DPF removal / remap



## easyxtrail (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a late 2006 xtrail T30 aventura 2.2dci 136 (yd22 engine) with a DPF fitted. The DPF system worked fine for the first 7000 miles, now I have done 23000 miles nad the DPF system requires a re-gen very often after short journeys.

Basicall if I drive round town on short trips for a few days, the light flashes and I have to go and take it for a long drive!

I am thinking about removing the DPF part of the exhaust system and replacing it wit ha standard pre-DPF T30 pipe.

Does anyone have any experience of making such a change ?
Is a standard pipe likely to fit ?
What will the ECU make of the DPF removal ?

I see that on the web DPF delete kits are available for certain other vehiclers.

I don't really want to do this but it's a last resort to have a usable xtrail.

thanks for any comments.


----------



## adaidweb (Jun 29, 2010)

*try chipit*

Hey, I have had the same problem and I know that this may be a little late, but I have implemented a sports exhaust from chipit. 
I think this is the right page: especially for nissan navara dpf 

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Chip It (Jul 2, 2010)

adaidweb said:


> Hey, I have had the same problem and I know that this may be a little late, but I have implemented a sports exhaust from chipit.
> I think this is the right page: especially for nissan navara dpf
> 
> Let me know how it goes!



Hi Adaidweb

That's us.

If people have questions please fell free to write.

Cheers

Robert


----------



## omachicho (Nov 29, 2014)

*Hot Nissan Xtrail*

I recently change head gasket for my 2001 nissan xtrail. when i went on a test drive i discovered that when i demand more power from my engine the temperature rises above NOT (normal operating temperature), when i run the engine with radiator cap open there is no sign of pressurizing and the water runs smoothly. Is there a possibility that the engine is pressurizing and does engine pressurizing cause temperature rise, if it does can you technically explain how


----------

